# NWSL 2-8-0 REPLACEMENT GEAR



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

this is the replacement ALL METAL gear for the bachmann 2-8-0 , part # 2226-6


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Metal, I was really expecting delrin.


I think mine got lost in the ordering system... 

Have you given it a try yet?


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I received mine today, I think it got lost in the post to Australia for a bit. 

My gear is delrin....


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

I ordered one of these as well after reading the other thread, hopefully it will arrive tomorrow. I would love to put one of the Barrys Big Trains replacement drives in but this will do in a pinch until more funds become available, at least the Connie will be on the high road again.

Pete


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Mine are all machined Delrin. 
Always have been. 
Same part number. 
Sure it's metal? 
They might have changed it, but the cost must higher than the Delrin ones. 

I've had them in-stock for years, installed and sold a lot of them.


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Mr C, i recieved an e-mail from NWSL saying that the gear was made from "xxxxxxxxx rod" (some kind of rod, can't remember the name, and i've deleted the message), and we are all packed up and ready to roll for our winter stay in arizona, so i won't be able to take another look at that gear till next year. maybe somebody else can help us


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

I received mine yesterday and it is part #2226-6 also but made out of derlin, very interesting that yours is metal. Now out to the shop so disassembly may begin.
Pete


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought you guys might enjoy seeing the 2-8-0 at Ft.Riley, KS.


















JimC.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim

The following may be a dumb question, but on the sign it states the weight of the locomotive unloaded and loaded is 110 tons. I'm assumeing that that means with out water in the boiler as opposed to with it full to operating level. So how does the weight remain the same?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,
I don't have a clue. I just shot the picture. The wording on the sign inclines be to think it wasn't authored by a railroad person.

If anyone knows the answer, please feel free to chime in. We need to be careful not to hijack this thread, though.

JimC.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Seeing how the water and fuel are carried in the tender the loco weight stays the same. You notice the tender weight changed tho. Later RJD


----------

